# Maybe I just need some sleep. . . .



## RangerWickett (Apr 10, 2012)

So I'm trying to make sure the treasure values and stipend for RHC members makes sense in adventure 4, and I realize I've forgotten what my methodology was in the previous adventures. I've been up too late, so I'll try again tomorrow. If someone knows what I intend to do, though, I'd appreciate you telling me, because I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Colmarr (Apr 10, 2012)

This thread probably has your answer, but I'm not sure if you've changed your method since the AP started.

If you're interested in a more mathematical look at it, the attached spreadsheet has numbers up to level 8/9 for:


Item value
GP per party per level
GP per PC per level (assuming 5 PCs)
GP per PC per level (assuming 5 PCs and using inherent bonuses)
GP per PC per level (assuming 5 PCs, inherent bonuses and a 10% reduction in treasure).
The table only goes up to level 9 because that's all I needed at the time I made it, but it should be easy to add higher level item values and then copy and paste the formulas into the new cells.

The last column is the one I use for my campaign, and the 10% reduction is a houserule I implemented to adjust for the fact that PCs are trading in magic items to the RHC for 100% value rather than the usual 50%/20%.


----------



## N'raac (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty sure there was at least one change, as the revised Guide indicates that Prestige is only important during adventures, and that item acquisition between adventures is not influenced by prestige, but maybe that changes back somewhere.


----------

